# Hard bodys for bream



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Howdy everyone. 
Was wondering if anyone can give me some suggestions for good hard body lures for bream? I've tried alot of plastics and get runs but rarely ever get hook-ups. I guess the bream are too small or the plastics too big (3" minnow and shrimp). I've got a 1-3kg berkley dropshot with a 1000 reel and 6lb fireline.

Any lure suggestions would be fantastic.

Cheers.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

don't want to seem like a person who knows everything - but the most popular answer you will get is the ever reliable sx40 by ecogear....most amart and bcf stores have them...between $12-00 and $18-00 depending on sales and stores....ask staff where as they are usually in glass cabinets that are locked ;-)


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey thanks a heap fellas. I'll have to head to bcf next time I can afford it 
Definately be having a look at those ecogear lures, they seem to pop up everywhere on these forums.

Cheers!


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah - good choice - like many , i've been through a heap of cheap ones that just don't do the business - other than filling the tacklebox with alot of lures that just don't work well.....  .....now all i carry is a few sx40's and a few ttswitchblade 1/8 and 1/4 blades in various colours....  ....having a few quality instead of crappy quantity has certainly made a difference to the cleanliness of the tacklebox and the catch rate....good luck , and you will cry when you lose your first one...$13-00 lost to a snag  ...but be choosey and watch your habitat and you will hopefully hold onto them ;-)


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

I really enjoy using the Dan McGrath attack Minnows for bream


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Make sure you buy a good quality lure retriever,,normally they are on a two piece pole that screws together,,,saves losing expensive lures.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I seem to have more luck with the Atomic Hardz range, little cheaper than the SX40's but equally as good in my opinion.
Ive never caught anything special with any of the SX's but its obviously me not the lure :lol:


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

My best bream was caught on a horrible looking pink and white tilsan minnow (They call it PP Tiger). I think it just annoys fish so much they just have to bite it.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

the lure I can't do without is a cheapie... one of the trollcraft range and it appears to be colour specific. got 4 different colours and only catch fish on one colour. at under $5 its just magic


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I love using the halco sneaky scorpions - you can normally pick them up for around $10 each, great lure!


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

itchyant said:


> I love using the halco sneaky scorpions - you can normally pick them up for around $10 each, great lure!


+1 for the 35 scorpions. Cheaper than the SX40 and in my experiance catch more fish.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

As the other guys have said, attack minnows, caught us all lots of bream well before SX40's were invented.
Little scorpions again have been a hot bream lure for many many years and can be purchased in Big W for under $7. I also like Micro minns and the original Rebel crawdad/crawfish which can be purchased dirt cheap from USA tackle shops. When the dollar was good 6 months or so ago I was getting them for under $4. I used to pay $15 for them in tackle shops in Aus 7 or 8 years ago.

Scott


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

If i was too choose one bream lure it would be a SX 40 or SX48 plain and simple, this is the first year i have used them and it's the first year i have consistently caught a lot of bream. Also the SX48 worked as well if not better (due to a longer cast) for me. At the moment Mo's tackle has the SX40 @ 2 for $30.00 (clearance sale probably due to the upcoming sx43 and sx40 LC i guess) which is better than most stores as far as i am aware. I think the area you are fishing has a lot to do with what lure works as i was fishing shallow water less than 1.5metres deep. Maybe they don't work as well when it gets a lot deeper. I also don't have much luck trolling and didn't catch a fish trolling but would catch 2-3 bream per drift casting at the shore or weed bed. Anyway if you can afford it get a couple of sx's.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Like everyone, SX-40s are great BUT it's important to equip yourself with some variety! It's no good having 15 SX-40s in different colours - running about 5 feet deep - if the fish are holding a little deeper.

Buy quality and cover off on different scenarios - Vibes, SX40s, Predatek Min Min Deep... be confident that you can adjust to changing scenarios.

Depth/action is a hell of a lot more important than lure colour in my book.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2008)

Predatek min min
Cheers Greybeard


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

personally havent found the sx40 any better than several other minnows. i think it probably does so well because there are so many of them in the water. would suggest trying one up against say a min min in the same time and place. i doubt there will be a hell of a lot of difference. hard in structure is usually where i catch bream and usually very shallow. a 20 dollar lure like an sx just seems a bit likely to end up being an expensive mangrove decoration

cheers pete


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Had luck with the Halco laser pro, Kokoda sprogs and Bubble pops.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

keljad said:


> I really enjoy using the Dan McGrath attack Minnows for bream


2nd'ed! Good on bass, flathead and prob a lot more to boot as well


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

When specifically targeting bream with a lure lure you can take off the front treble as they always hit the lure bum first. Makes it a lot more snag resistant when throwing into tight cover. Saw it on a dvd once this guy started the day with a new scorpion 35, took the front treble off and caught stacks of bream both in snags and over flats. By the end of the day all the paint was worn off the back 1/3 of the lure.

[disclaimer] I have never done this myself as I don't target bream specifically, I actually despise catching them.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Evoids - try the River to Sea bubble pop in 3.5cm. A great surface lure that is getting a serious workout at present on my flick stick. Colour doesn't seem to matter just a stop start retrieve with plenty of long pauses. Fun to watch the surface strikes! :lol:


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

AJD said:


> Evoids - try the River to Sea bubble pop in 3.5cm. A great surface lure that is getting a serious workout at present on my flick stick. Colour doesn't seem to matter just a stop start retrieve with plenty of long pauses. Fun to watch the surface strikes! :lol:


Hey i got a couple of those bubble pops. Got a small one, must be about an inch and a larger fluro pink one. Have to give em a go next time im out. Also got a couple of those vibe lures which I havent really tried yet. I hear they snag real easy and they look cool so I dont want to lose them :lol: Oh and a fair few minnows from my days of minnow hunting bass on north pine dam. Thanks for all the advice everyone I think I have the gear necessary but not the technique yet!

I'm still getting myself an ecogear or two though and perhaps a couple of Big W cheapies


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

The Bubble pops are great and my favourite form of fishing i use the 45mm one. If your budget doesn't stretch that far or you want to try popper fishing over the racks just buy the "Gilles" poppers from BCF you get 5 for $14.00 and they are the ones which started the whiting on poppers craze, back then they were "sure catch" i think. However for Bream i would still own at least one SX40 and i have a heap of scorpions, Attacks etc. Like i said Mo's have 2 for $30.00 just don't use them around oyster leases, use the poppers or soft plastics for that. Last time i checked scorpions weren't exactly cheap either. SX40's aren't exactly the newest craze either lately it's been blades, zipbaits, jackall chubbies, sammy's and sugapens.


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

These Halco scorpions you guys speak of...? I went to kmart and bigW and they've got these ones called scorpions and the front of the box says RMD lures or something, but the back of the box mentions the Halco brand. Are these the same as what you guys are talking about?


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Thats correct Mate.

Halco = RMG lures 8)

Australian Owned, Australian Made.


----------



## Chop (Jan 3, 2008)

WayneD said:


> When specifically targeting bream with a lure lure you can take off the front treble as they always hit the lure bum first. Makes it a lot more snag resistant when throwing into tight cover. Saw it on a dvd once this guy started the day with a new scorpion 35, took the front treble off and caught stacks of bream both in snags and over flats. By the end of the day all the paint was worn off the back 1/3 of the lure.
> 
> [disclaimer] I have never done this myself as I don't target bream specifically, I actually despise catching them.


Wayne they definetely will and do hit the front trebles alot, a high percentage of hookups are on the front of the lure.
Bream will attack small fish from underneath, they know the belly area is soft and this will mame their prey quickly.
Heres just a few of a heap of pics i have from front treble hookups ;-)


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

Nice bream chop !


----------



## Ozzybass (Jun 29, 2007)

I'll "third" the old Attack minnow by Dan McGrath. I was catching bream on them before the SP revolution & caught fish on them in the USA and about a month ago, on my 3rd trip to the Lane Cove R since my return to Oz, I was catching bream on them. It was great that I managed some bream, my 1st in 6 years! So, I guess they still work and they are -
(1) Aussie-made !
(2) they work
(3) they don't cost as much as expensive-this-month's-flavour-Japanese lures

I've caught 18 species on the Attack, in 2 countries, in fresh & salt. I only use 3 colours (pink, green & brown). And they don't even have a rattle! For a bream HB with a rattle, the Min Min's and the Bennet Baby Merlin (I think they're not available any more) are very good too.

My 1st breams in 6yrs -


----------

